# Vaping and nausea



## Viper_SA (30/1/17)

So, about three weeks ago I felt a bit under the weather and pretty nauseated. Everytime I looked at a vape and imagined the flavor, it got worse. I chucked the flavours from that vendor (wasn't my recipes). Still, the nausea persisted when I tried to vape. Tried again over the weekend with my favourite tobaccos. Same result. 4 hits and I'm nauseas. The smoking is k@k, but I need my nicotine man. Been smoking full time for the last two weeks again. Any help or advice please?


----------



## craigb (30/1/17)

Have you tried plain unflavored juice? 

Just VG, PG and nic?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (30/1/17)

craigb said:


> Have you tried plain unflavored juice?
> 
> Just VG, PG and nic?



How about trying a lower nicotine amount?


----------



## Viper_SA (30/1/17)

Tried with plain vg/pg and menthol, and 0 nic. Same result.


----------



## Alex (30/1/17)

Have you tried disinfecting everything in your setup? new coils, change wick materials, clean bottles etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Agree with @Alex . I went through a stage when I coughed every time I had a vape. @Feliks Karp suggested I clean my setup due to bacteria that might be in my tank. I didn't think much of it because my kit is cleaned pretty regularly, but I gave it a really attentive clean and it disappeared.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/1/17)

Alex said:


> Have you tried disinfecting everything in your setup? new coils, change wick materials, clean bottles etc.



Cleaned them tankd better than my conscience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (30/1/17)

*I am not a doctor, just spitballing* (I know it goes without saying, but felt it necessary to open up with this as I am definitely not qualified to offer medical advice which this post starts drifting towards)
These are all just wild ass guesses from a quick google, if we throw enough darts randomly, eventually maybe one will hit and stick as a bullseye.

Have you tried plain VG?
Maybe you've developed an intolerance to PG? Or the menthol?
Perhaps smaller hits?
Perhaps changing from MTL to DL or vice versa?
Are you hydrated?
Full/empty stomach?

Hows the smoking affecting you? Are you coping with it or does it also cause a degree of discomfort (apart from the obvious discomfort of being on cigarettes instead of vape)

Is that the only time you get queasy?

What if you put your head over a bowl of hot water and do the humidifier thing? With/without menthol crystals in the water?


----------



## Coldcat (30/1/17)

if it means much. when I started vaping I was hooked on Scream by Hazeworks. Then moved to other flavours to try out (at the same time changed to a dripper) and went back to Scream after a month or two, when I did I couldn't stop gagging after each puff I took. Nothing against Scream flavour as it's (well for me used to be) awesome but possibly could be the flavour profiles you vaping and can't tolerate. Had the same with a chocolate flavour I once tried too. Edit: remember now also happened with Sunset.. sorry Hazeworks...  Pineapple flavour tasted too earthy and also made me feel yuck..

Have you tried other flavours?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/1/17)

Initially when I started I went through the same process of elimination - upping the VG and lowering the nic right down, really helped. You need to remember that vapour is a far Superior nicotine delivery system, and moving from a ciga-like or vape-pen to a mod + tank setup - could really have an impact. 

I would also suggest looking at the flavours you use if you DIY - some gave me headaches / and made me feel awful.


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/1/17)

Are you suffering from any sinus or post nasal at the moment, I find occasionally if I vape it irritates my throat and sinuses a bit, leading to mucous build up, too much dripping down in to your stomach can aggravate it leading to nausea and acid reflux.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Are you suffering from any sinus or post nasal at the moment, I find occasionally if I vape it irritates my throat and sinuses a bit, leading to mucous build up, too much dripping down in to your stomach can aggravate it leading to nausea and acid reflux.


Dude you seriously need to stop dripping through your nose!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mahir (30/1/17)

DRINK MORE WATER. STAY HYDRATED.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (30/1/17)

craigb said:


> How about trying a lower nicotine amount?


Yip it sounds like it might be the good old nicotine OD, try cutting down on your nic strengths, and maybe not Vaping so much at once, let us know


----------



## craigb (31/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Are you suffering from any sinus or post nasal at the moment, I find occasionally if I vape it irritates my throat and sinuses a bit, leading to mucous build up, too much dripping down in to your stomach can aggravate it leading to nausea and acid reflux.



'strue as nuts, somebody mentions post nasal drip, and guess what I wake up with.

@Viper_SA , how are the sinus' feeling - if you are suffering a post nasal drip, I think this could be it.

If that is the case, smaller hits, vape thru the pain, listen to your body and cough it out. And take it easy, if possible, smaller but more frequent nicotine breaks.

and now the gross part, literally cough the crap out of your lungs that's causing the problems, if it doesn't splatter in the basin with a nice solid thunk, you haven't gotten rid of it yet.

and if it is a post nasal drip, maybe a trip to the chemist to get something to sort it out if possible, otherwise just wait it out and hope it doesn't get infected - which is what I usually do.


----------

